# R32 - Saudi Arabia



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi everybody,
This is 1990 Nissan Skyline GTS-t with stock RB20DET engine and GARRETT turbo. No heavy modifications, only
IN Qatif, Saudi Arabia  











































GARRETT turbo (almost same size as stock turbo) 
K&N performance air filter 
Blow off valve 
3 inch intercooler 
OS single plate performance clutch 
Adjustable height shock absorbers 
Greddy Profec B Spec-II boost controller 
Greddy turbo timer 
Modified programming computer 
BOSCH additional fuel pump 

Exterior & Interior: 

Sport T-type wing 
GT-R fron bumber 
GT-R R34 18 inch wheels 

Sport seats 
Splitfire boost guage 
water temperature, Oil temperature, and RPM guages 
Custom interior with two colors Red and Black 
JVC radio, cassette & CD player


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

that looks awesome in red...love the r34 wheels any engine shots...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looks nice...shifter's pretty "tall!"


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice car! I like it a lot in red!

Saudi, huh? Your car must be unusual because when I was in Jeddah in the autumn last year I only saw one Skyline, a R34 GT-R. Sorry to polute your thread with a bad camera-phone-pic but I hope you don´t mind.(?)










Do you know any more Skylineowners in Saudi? Got any pics?

/P


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That R32 looks mint mate,the R34 alloys suit the car so well.

Perra-When i was in Sadi two years back,never saw one Skyline,was in Jeddah for a day,Mecca for 4 days and Medina for 5 days.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Dont they put thoses black carpet looking things on the dash to stop it cracking in hot weather?. Ever taxi when i go abroad has them!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi I like your car....congratz

ps. was it much problem to convert the steering wheel?


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

r34 wheels really suit


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Gorgeous car....:smokin: 

R34GTR wheels really suit R32's


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice!

I thought there were lots of Skylines in Saudi?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't know of any in Saudi,the UAE is where there are a load of them,my sister saw about 10 with a week there


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Woh :smokin:

Where is TopRPM based then? UAE?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

They're in Dubai mate:smokin: 

Remember when i went,got to see the blue R32 GTR


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Lovely looking '32, have you got spacers for the wheels or is that how R34 GTR wheels fit?

Alex B


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

I like it


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

skymania said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I thought there were lots of Skylines in Saudi?


were . in qatif , Saudi
many skylines in qatif city:smokin:


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

was it difficult to convert the car to LHD ?

VERY NICE R32


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Great Looking Motor


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Perra said:


> Very nice car! I like it a lot in red!
> 
> Saudi, huh? Your car must be unusual because when I was in Jeddah in the autumn last year I only saw one Skyline, a R34 GT-R. Sorry to polute your thread with a bad camera-phone-pic but I hope you don´t mind.(?)
> 
> ...


Hi Perra,
This skyline has been modified by my cousin, known on these forums as red poison, and I'm glad you have a picture of it as I was looking for some.
However, I hope you find my other threads interesting on some of the skylines in Saudi at:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49783
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49929

As far as skylines from Qatif, yes there are many over there, but not much around the kingdom, however, the number is increasing in the last couple of years. In fact, myself and other skyline owners would love to meet anyone visiting Saudi Arabia.



Dohc said:


> ps. was it much problem to convert the steering wheel?





Bobbejaan said:


> was it difficult to convert the car to LHD ?


Not sure how "SMOKY" managed the conversion but the ones I know about usually convert it in UAE and them export it from there to Saudi Arabia


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

oh are you sure Liquid Crystal that's R34 V-spec II Nür
http://yousef.raffah.com/gall/main.php/download/1005-1/DSC_2588.jpg
UNBELIEVABLE !
becoz many skyline's buying from uae but i don't see Nür skyline's in uae just i see V-spec & V-spec II evry body in uae he tall me no Nür in uae
so where he buying you'r cousin this skyline Nür?


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

You are right, it is not a Nür, but surely it is much more powerful than it


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Liquid Crystal said:


> Hi Perra,
> This skyline has been modified by my cousin, known on these forums as red poison, and I'm glad you have a picture of it as I was looking for some.
> However, I hope you find my other threads interesting on some of the skylines in Saudi at:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49783
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49929


Thanks for the info! The R34 was very nice. Too bad I couldn´t see your cousin to talk with him about Skylines. That would have been nice.

Yes, I´ve seen your other threads. 

/P


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice, that looks stunning:smokin:


----------

